# Spoo sleeping on the bed?



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

My baby sleeps on the bed with me..... but she's a toy, so doesn't take up much space


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

You might be ok if it's 1 poodle 

We spend some time watching TV in bed, the 4 of us... Hubby and I, Lou & Apollo.... But there's no way we can sleep like this (mmmm well...we have fallen asleep before but it's not enough space for us all) Hehehehe someone mentioned putting another king-size-bed next to this one LOL 









And look at this one I get up for a second and come back..........
I had to think hard of how to find room for me.... (Sorry about the mess) but it's funny how comfy they look and how we don't want to disturb them and end up with both legs falling asleep (pins and needles! LOL) for being curled up so the poodles have enough room 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yup! I have a mini 'footwarmer' in my bed!!!! She always starts out at the top, with her head on my chest, but then moves down to the foot of the bed. She likes to spread out .........


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Our big spoo Billy sleeps on the bed and our little mini girl Tia does too,they always have done right from puppies. Billy has to have his night time snuggle curled up round my pillow with his head on top of mine! I go to bed first so we have our snuggle,then hubby comes up and Bill usually gets off the bed and sleeps on the rug in our room. Then when hubby gets up at 6, he gets back up for his morning snuggle before we get up about 20 to 7.
Tia lays on a furry blanket at the bottom of the bed and doesn't move all night!
I love having them upstairs,would miss them if they slept downstairs!


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

Our toy and mini sleep on our bed, and they move all over the place!
We've had to swap a double bed for a super king size....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Neither of our dogs has ever been allowed on the furniture, including the beds. Of course, I'm allowed on the furniture, and Jazz is allowed on my lap, so she does nap there sometimes while I watch television or read. But never, never on the furniture.:nono:


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh Joel, I am with your wife. If you start, you're done. Our 80lb Dobe shared the bed what a pain in the butt. She wanted under the covers, got too hot, got on top of the covers, got cool and that how the nights went. When we got our Spoo, we vowed no sleeping with us. She does lie with me on the bed in the evenings while I read or watch TV but when its bedtime she's crated in our room. (She's only 5 months). She does get on certain chairs in the family room but not all…. I am trying to be more sensible with this pup knowing that once she gets into a habit - it will be almost impossible to break it.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Nope, not here. I've been very tempted occasionally to give them free access to upstairs, but then I have a bad night and remind myself that I could also be tripping over the dogs or battling for space! And I've only got a toy and a mini, couldn't contemplate sharing with a spoo!!!!

They have their own cosy beds downstairs, can't get stepped on, can't disturb mum and make her crazy-sleep-deprived-beast, and also they get to sleep the night through without being woken by their humans regularly!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

We do! All 3 sleep in the bedroom. They like to cuddle in bed with us for a bit before falling asleep and they jump back in for cuddle time when we are hitting the snooze button before getting up in the morning. . Occasionally somebody will stay in the bed the whole night.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

We've always invited our Spoos up on the bed and they could stay or go. Their choice. Usually though they would hop off. After a 20 minutes they would just get too hot.

Rick


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

We sleep with Carley. Stella will join us all through the night...lol she is up and then down, up and then down... she is such a watch dog that she has to make the rounds looking out the windows a couple of times a night.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans sleeps in our bedroom but not in the bed. Our bed is really tall and we have wood floors so I don't think it would be good for him to be jumping on and off the bed (and I'm not about to lift him up and down - he will be much to big for that soon). He seems perfectly happy on the floor though. He has a dog bed that he loves.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Our dogs do sleep in the bedroom with us, but on their own beds. Luke's is in a corner on Rich's side of the bed. Jazz's bed is in her big crate, covered with a blanket. It's inconvenient, sitting smack in the middle of the room, but she loves it, so there it stays.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

My first standard-Eddie would sleep in the bed with me-he slept at the end of the bed-guarding me. My Sammy never wanted to be in the bed-she just did it to aggravate Eddie-she was such a geek-just happy happy happy-all the time. I think of her happy dance now when the Pharrell song comes on-it is SO her! My Rowdie wanted to be in the bed-but he would get hot and get down. UNLESS he wanted to aggravate the min pin. He would smack him with his front foot, then get down-like a tag team thing. Poor Bruiser-misses his Rowdie SO bad! He's 12 & not adjusting well.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

Guilty! Oh so guilty.
Bruce(spoo pup) and Commissioner Gordon(cat) sleep in bed with me, Pixie(whippet/border collie mix) starts the night in bed but moves to the crate or bed. 
My husband is currently working nights, so it works out well. Chase is getting into bed just as we are getting out usually. If I sleep in/spend some snuggle time with Chase, the dogs get crated and the cat usually follows lol. Once Chase is off nights, Bruce will likely be booted to the floor after some snuggle time. He already likes to lounge on the dog bed up there, but he is still being potty trained. He knows that if he gets off the bed he either gets crated or taken out. Once he's good to hold it he will have whole room-rights.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I understand not wanting a dog sharing your bed, but in my house all dogs were allowed to sleep with us. But the biggest dog we had was just under 30 lbs. I don't know how it would be to sleep with a spoo. Lily is the BEST sleeping companion, she is like teddy bear snuggled up with me. Makes it hard to get out of bed in the morning though.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I am disabled, so I don't have to set an alarm to get up. My poodles-I SWEAR-could hear my eyelashes part when I woke up. They would be right there! And I know it sounds crazy, but Rowdie would go potty with me first thing. He would stand in front of me an stick his nose in my pajama top and snoofle me and blow his cheeks out. When I reached for the tp-he would go get his leash. I'm havin trouble gettin up OUT of bed without him!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau is welcome on the bed. He even has his own staircase to go up and down. He normally starts the night with a cuddle, which my wife and I both enjoy, but he soon climbs down to curl up in one of his beds in our room. (He has three beds to choose from right now. No, he's not spoiled!)


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Oooh, I love the Mission furniture. Back when I used to do the photography for Sloan's Art and Antique auction I used to photograph a lot of original Stickley pieces. That's where I fell in love with the style.

Rick


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

When we first got Chanter, DH's rule was dog sleeps in crate downstairs at night and he's not allowed on the furniture. That was 2 1/2 years ago and things are different now. Chanter sleeps upstairs and he has 2 choices. He can sleep on the floor in my son's room on his own comforter or he can sleep beside my bed on a memory foam petmat (with a pillow). Even if I invite him on couch/bed, he stays for a minute and he's jumps off.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

PoodleRick said:


> Oooh, I love the Mission furniture. Back when I used to do the photography for Sloan's Art and Antique auction I used to photograph a lot of original Stickley pieces. That's where I fell in love with the style.
> 
> Rick


Thanks! Someday we're going to live in a Craftsman-style bungalow. Someday. In the meantime, we are slowly accumulating Stickley and other Mission pieces. The bed was a real find, on sale at a favorite store in Ventura. No actual antiques yet (way too $$$$), but the new pieces we have from Stickley are built exactly like the old ones, and will be around long after we are no longer here to enjoy them.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

LEUllman said:


> Thanks! Someday we're going to live in a Craftsman-style bungalow. Someday. In the meantime, we are slowly accumulating Stickley and other Mission pieces. The bed was a real find, on sale at a favorite store in Ventura. *No actual antiques yet (way too $$$$)*, but the new pieces we have from Stickley are built exactly like the old ones, and will be around long after we are no longer here to enjoy them.


Yeah, no kidding. I used to see original Stickely chairs going at auction for hugh amounts of money and I thought, ok I'll never have one of those. And I don't.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I can't imagine not having a poodle in my bed. The poms jump on and off the bed through the night, but Remington sleeps next to me. He is usually on his back with his head on the pillow, and his blanket covering him. By the time I wake up in the morning, I have become his pillow and we are both curled up under my blanket. He is the love of my life...


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

I once found this awesome dog bed on Pinterest. Would love to have one of those. 

Right now the only dog sleeping with us on the bed is our miniature. She likes to sleep near our heads. She's a quiet sleeper. Our spoo sleeps on his doggy mattress at the end of the bed. He's allowed on the bed in the morning, when we've woken up, but often times he doesn't even want to. We had him sleep on the bed with us once or twice. A disaster. He moves around all over the bed when he sleeps. Keeping us awake. He likes to push his front paws against something when he stretches out. Practically pushing us, or Yuki, off the bed. Hugely annoying! Also kind of cute, but not cute enough to allow him to sleep on the bed


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Lily's-Mom said:


> I understand not wanting a dog sharing your bed, but in my house all dogs were allowed to sleep with us. But the biggest dog we had was just under 30 lbs. I don't know how it would be to sleep with a spoo. Lily is the BEST sleeping companion, she is like teddy bear snuggled up with me. Makes it hard to get out of bed in the morning though.







It is lovely to sleep with a spoo! They are like a big cuddly teddy bear! Heaven!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh darn. Photo didnt work.


----------



## Aubrey (May 18, 2013)

He's bigger now, but this is how it starts at night.










And yes, those would be my husband's pillows.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

OMG-that FACE! So pretty! What a beautiful dog!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Who's sleeping in whose bed?


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunny loves my Tempurpedic!!!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

what happens when you tell your dog s/he can't get on the bed:


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

JudyD said:


> Neither of our dogs has ever been allowed on the furniture, including the beds. Of course, I'm allowed on the furniture, and Jazz is allowed on my lap, so she does nap there sometimes while I watch television or read. But never, never on the furniture.:nono:



Yes! This is sooo Chell! She sleeps on my lap but is soooo not allowed on the furniture!

I wish we could have her on the bed but my husband is adamant she not be... and I get his reasoning... The bed is the cat's territory and she prolly wouldn't sleep if she had full reign of the bedroom...


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo slept in his crate until just a few weeks ago. Now he sleeps on my side of the bed. I was worried about his little legs jumping on and off so.....while my husband was at work, I got rid of the bed frame and put the box springs and mattress directly on the floor. It lowered the height almost a foot. 

My husband was surprised but all was good once he realized that Oreo could no longer steal his socks and hide under the bed. 

Oreo is much happier and I am so glad I did it. Yesterday, Oreo was napping on my side of the bed and rolled off! He was unhurt but very offended since he thought I pushed him. He gave me the cold shoulder and got on my husbands side. Silly puppy!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Oreo's Mommy said:


> . Yesterday, Oreo was napping on my side of the bed and rolled off! He was unhurt but very offended since he thought I pushed him. He gave me the cold shoulder and got on my husbands side. Silly puppy!


awww....... hope he forgave you by now


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Why _of course_ the king of the castle sleeps in the king-size bed! 
(He's giving me stink eye for violating the "no cameras in the bedroom" rule.) :biggrin1:


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

What a beauty! Stink eye or not! Seriously-he looks like he belongs there!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Joel Abramowitz*: Perhaps your wife just
needs to read up on the Poodle Rules?


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> *Joel Abramowitz*: Perhaps your wife just
> needs to read up on the Poodle Rules?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Brandon starts off on the bed, then who knows!











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joel Abramowitz (Jun 7, 2013)

I appreciate all your comments. I will show them all to my wife. To be honest, I sneak the dog on the bed when she is not at home. As soon as he hears her coming, he has learned to jump off and look innocent. I think she will eventually come around.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Joel Abramowitz said:


> I appreciate all your comments. I will show them all to my wife. To be honest, I sneak the dog on the bed when she is not at home. As soon as he hears her coming, he has learned to jump off and look innocent. I think she will eventually come around.



Hahahahaha you MUST catch a photo of him "looking innocent"  that sounds so cute and funny!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Joel Abramowitz said:


> I appreciate all your comments. I will show them all to my wife. To be honest, I sneak the dog on the bed when she is not at home. As soon as he hears her coming, he has learned to jump off and look innocent. I think she will eventually come around.


I know that look SO WELL. It's a sort of "You know I would NEVER do that-it's beneath me" look. There's also the "peek up to see if you're buyin it" look.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

AleKaiRowdie said:


> I know that look SO WELL. It's a sort of "You know I would NEVER do that-it's beneath me" look. There's also the "peek up to see if you're buyin it" look.



Haha!!! YES!! That's what I was picturing!! It's adorable LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

When we got our two (toys) I said they would not sleep with us, but when we were traveling up north, my hubby decided they might get too cold sleeping in their kennel in the travel trailer (we keep the thermostat turned low and sleep under a down comforter) so he let them up on the bed with us. One night and they were spoiled. They are small, but take up an amazingly large amount of space on our king sized bed. But I do love having them snuggle up next to me at night so I guess I'm spoiled too.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Joel Abramowitz said:


> I appreciate all your comments. I will show them all to my wife. *To be honest, I sneak the dog on the bed when she is not at home. As soon as he hears her coming, he has learned to jump off and look innocent.* I think she will eventually come around.


lol 

She definitely won't find out if you show her all the comments


----------



## wiseoldwoman (Mar 14, 2014)

I used to sleep with my two big male standards (70 lbs each). that was before the husband came into the picture. One of the first things he (the husband) did to claim his territory was to kick the dogs out of my bed. In a way, I was grateful, things had gotten out of hand. Too many nights I would wake up penned under the covers with one big poodle on one side and the other on the other side. They would be on top of the covers and I would be trapped motionless because of their weight on the covers. The only way I could get them to move over was to wake up fully, get up (so I could use the strength in my legs for leverage), move their moose butts over and get back in bed. I loved them but I didn't sleep very well during those years. Now they sleep in their own bed, in their own room. Can we say "spoiled"?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

wiseoldwoman said:


> I used to sleep with my two big male standards (70 lbs each). that was before the husband came into the picture. One of the first things he (the husband) did to claim his territory was to kick the dogs out of my bed. In a way, I was grateful, things had gotten out of hand. Too many nights I would wake up penned under the covers with one big poodle on one side and the other on the other side. They would be on top of the covers and I would be trapped motionless because of their weight on the covers. The only way I could get them to move over was to wake up fully, get up (so I could use the strength in my legs for leverage), move their moose butts over and get back in bed. I loved them but I didn't sleep very well during those years. Now they sleep in their own bed, in their own room. Can we say "spoiled"?



BWAHHHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!! 
Hilarious!!!!! Thanks for making me laugh so hard!!! You trapped under the blankets with huge-poodles on both sides and calling them moose butts is still making me laugh!!!!!!!! 
It's the middle of the night here, my husband is trying to sleep and I'm trying to laugh silently and to not shake the bed, do u know how hard that is?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

WOW! 70 lbs! Those are BIG standards! My 2 boys were 50 and 46 pounds. Kinda small & typey. They were NOT big eaters. Had to tell them it was puppy chow time-they were way too busy to be bothered with food. Silly boys!


----------



## wiseoldwoman (Mar 14, 2014)

post deleted


----------



## Joel Abramowitz (Jun 7, 2013)

:act-up:Well after a lot of convincing and the fact I unfortunately now have some health problems, my wife is caving. He will not sleep on the bed, but will be allowed to take naps with me. When it comes time for bed he will continue to sleep in his crate next to our bed which he seems to enjoy. This is not the place for me to discuss my feelings and how much my dog provides me with support and more. Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear you're having some health challenges. I wish you well! I do think napping with a poodle is a great remedy for just about anything. I also think these newly approved naps-with-poodle may lead to full night-time bed privileges for you-know-who. Take care.


----------



## Joel Abramowitz (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi?
Wanted to let you know Levi is a welcome occupant of our king size bed. He will kind of come and go without disturbing is which is an amazing feat for such a large being. He is mostly respectful to not disturb us. Each morning I wake up with him usually at my feet. He usually will not get up until I do. In other words you were right.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*YAY!* A prince of a poodle like Levi _deserves_ to sleep on a king-size bed.  Glad to hear how things worked out. Kudos for your wife for "converting" to sleeping with a poodle on board. :thumb: (Hope you're feeling well these days.)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww....your wife is a keeper. She understands now how much this means to you. I hope your medical issues are alleviated by having your cuddle bug on the bed with you.

I use to sleep with one 90 lb Doberman, an 80 lb Lab and my two Chihuahuas. I didn't really get the best sleep because no matter how it started out, my Dobe would have to go crosswise on the bed and I couldn't straighten my legs out. Then when the bigger dogs were gone, I had just the two Chi's and they were easy to sleep with. Little Chulita would burrow as Chihuahuas are so prone to do and I didn't even notice they were there. Jose` is my only Chi now and he sleeps with me, but the two tpoos sleep in crates as my bed is very high and I'd be afraid they'd try jumping off. Jose` knows not to do that. So, I think I will just leave well enough alone and not have them ever sleep on the bed with me. 

In a motel once, while at a show, the bed was close to the floor so I let Matisse sleep with me. It worked out fine. He stayed put all night.

I'm glad your spoo can sleep with you just as long as you can sleep well. There are advantages and disadvantages. It sounds like the pros outweigh he potential cons in your case. That's great!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Buck has three dog beds in different rooms that he rarely uses. He sleeps with us and it is SO different from the Scotties. If I beat him into the bed, he will stand in the middle and then sort of "timber" fall, oomph, onto my husband. If I don't beat him into the bed, he makes himself comfortable on my side with his head on my pillows. Then, I not only have a moose butt, but an entire moose to move!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Joel Abramowitz said:


> Out of curiosity how many of you allow your dogs to sleep on your bed? To be honest, I would like our Levi to sleep on the bed but my wife is adamantly opposed.


Yes, I prefer them sleeping in our bed. I have 2 toy poodles, GiGi and Sasha then there is Kirby the Pomeranian. I have 10 dog beds scattered all over the house. Actually I have 13 but 2 are not in use and the one I ordered is on its way. It is a little Mercedes bed. But at night when the lights go out they sleep cuddled up right next to us. Sometime at night I wake up and just watch them sleep. It is therapeutic just seeing them so content. GiGi snores and it is amazing what a big sound can come out of such a small dog! Sasha is a daddy’s girl and knows just what buttons to push with my husband. As you can see she loves to snuggle into her daddy. He can never refuse her anything. She has him wrapped around her little paw.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

We have 2 minis and 1 toy in the bed. Our standard sleeps on the floor next to the bed.
Foster dogs, except for one, sleep in a kennel downstairs.
It's really nice to cuddle up with a poodle or have one warm your back this time of year.
They are like little hot water bottles.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I knew Levi would end up in your bed! You have to be pretty hard hearted not to give in to these guys!!! Besides, they are masters of manipulation!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My girls sleep with me a toy and teacup, in a California King bed, and sleep the whole night, until I get up. 6AM during the week and 9 or 10 on weekends, they never get up until I do. They know nite, nite means quite and they are.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Mfmst said:


> Buck has three dog beds in different rooms that he rarely uses. He sleeps with us and it is SO different from the Scotties. If I beat him into the bed, he will stand in the middle and then sort of "timber" fall, oomph, onto my husband. If I don't beat him into the bed, he makes himself comfortable on my side with his head on my pillows. Then, I not only have a moose butt, but an entire moose to move!



I laughed out loud reading your post! You could be speaking for me with my 72lb spoo. He does the exact same Timber fall either on hubby or between us and rushes to steal my side of the bed.  Must be a poodle thing. And I only have a queen size bed. haha


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

LEUllman, you must be, or know, a quilter! I recognize some of the fabric in your picture! ?


----------

